# Which Girl Should I hit first...



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)




----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)




----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)




----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

second one, dont be a fool.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

yes........ after looking over it again, definetly the second one.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

numbers one has a fucked up face...

its sorta a tie but if number 2 got a tan itd b all over :wink:


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

> but if number 2 got a tan itd b all over


fo sho!


----------



## brain240 (Jun 23, 2004)

mmmm.... not verry hard BOTH AT THE SAME TIME if you ask me...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Go for the one that gives good head


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Go for number 2 for sure! Redheads are crazy in bed


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Brunette , you wouldnt want to have Red Headed children :laugh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Red Heads burn easily! So dont plan for anything sun related with her


----------



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

#2


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

#2 has a fun smile!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

wtf is wrong with all of you, #1 is fuggin hot


----------



## brain240 (Jun 23, 2004)

> wtf is wrong with all of you, #1 is fuggin hot


WTF is wrong with my solution????


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

I'd have to agree. They both seem pretty kinky so why dont you get em both at the same time?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Silly poll...
If you have to bother to ask any of us....
Maybe you aren't ready to tap either keg.....


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

#1 cuz shes in my fav position just put a pillow under her and let the good time slide


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

winkyee said:


> Silly poll...
> If you have to bother to ask any of us....
> Maybe you aren't ready to tap either keg.....


 i agree with wink 100%, who comes up with a poll who should i hit??? it should be more like who should spend the afternoon with me and who will spend the evening with me and do u think they will 3sume?


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

#1 all the way


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

the red head


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

illnino said:


> wtf is wrong with all of you, #1 is fuggin hot


 thats what i was gonna say...nice tan skin. mmm :nod:

but i will have to say that i agree with winkyee...this is by far the silliest poll i have ever seen. maybe you should spend less time on the computer making polls about which girl to go out with and actually be out with one of them...


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Definatly the redhead man, she's hot.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

honestly, from a retired playa's prespective. i have a few words of advice.

1. Go for both.. starting with #1 but dont work on the second one until you have slept with the first... (unless #1 doesnt put out for more than 2 weeks)
2. NEVER NEVER brag to a girl about your yamming skills.







it screams "i have a small penis and im gone in 60 seconds, but ill make up for it by giving you head"


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

slylie said:


> honestly, from a retired playa's prespective. i have a few words of advice.
> 
> 1. Go for both.. starting with #1 but dont work on the second one until you have slept with the first... (unless #1 doesnt put out for more than 2 weeks)
> 2. NEVER NEVER brag to a girl about your yamming skills.
> ...


 If any one is done in 60 seconds, then blows their wad? and then gives a chick oral.





















ok then...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

why dose the second one have a photo on her wall that says " Cum? "
Slut?


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

#1!!!


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

I do not see why you guys think number 2 is hot. Number 1 is better!!


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Methuzela said:


> I'd have to agree. They both seem pretty kinky so why dont you get em both at the same time?


 Yeah man, take both of them :nod: threesome or somethin'


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

no offense -but really lame guys.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

BraveHeart007 said:


> Brunette #1


This biatch is f*cking hot! Look at her, nice tan, nice cushion for the pushion, nice tits, man...she's also in the "I am ready, f*ck me in the ass position"

What's wrong with you guys? Red head is too pale, and I heard they have bad tempers! She'll be pissed off that you have a small penis and can only last 10 second! She'll flame your ass!


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

That red head looks like a slut, especially with that poster on the wall, and she isn't hot at all. Worse scenario, you bang an ugly ass redhead, and get a VD and your dick falls off. Much better redheads out thur..

Bang the brunette... much better looking.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

#1 is allot hotter. I wouldnt evem consider touching #2


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

you didnt remove all of the sn on one of the messages

BraveHeartCali4u: alot
bruinstarz: hehe


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

slylie said:


> honestly, from a retired playa's prespective. i have a few words of advice.
> 
> 1. Go for both.. starting with #1 but dont work on the second one until you have slept with the first... (unless #1 doesnt put out for more than 2 weeks)
> 2. NEVER NEVER brag to a girl about your yamming skills.
> ...


 Very true, very true.

however, there is no way i would wait 2 weeks for that so called kinky chick to get to the sex part. when i was in my playin days, I didn't wait for more than a weekend. the trick of it is keeping both at the same time. you have to work into it. sleep with the first one, then the second, then just see them at alternating times. i had 3 going at once and yes it did bite me in the ass in the end (can't you believe they all showed up to a party), but it was freaking awesome. Also keep in mind that if you make a good impression, if you know what I am saying, she will tell her friends and that's where you get even more resources. Believe it or not, girls will betray their friends rather frequently for some good rompin bro. So get your name out there and make something of yourself!

oh yeah, quit the IM crap. go and meet them somewhere, that internet stuff is BS.


----------



## beerswimmer (Jul 21, 2004)

Red head. Not as fat, and you can take her to a bar and get her loaded!


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Go with #1 first than go after #2 she seems like she's pretty freaky so you can make her wait than hit it.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

i would go with number 1...2nd one is too pale


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

1


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

The only way of deciding is to test drive each one. Or at the same time







.
Then pick the best. Or save yourself some time and go for no. 1. Shes hot and likes giving head, wheres the competition no. 2 is ginger. But more importantly is that shes ginger. If not for yourself think about how ugly the kids wuld be, for gods sake they would be ginger. They would get teased, and people would point and shout out 'hey ginger, nice ginger hair you ginger freak'.


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

what the hell, just do both man so u don't have any problems which one or just have a threesome


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

THREE'S COMPANY!!!


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

Edit: Did not see the brunette pic,,,,tap that ass!


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

i think your egod damn idiots people turning their lives into a porno tape and too bad deaseases and children with fucked up families exsist because up stupid sh*t like this. what happened to f*cking being with someone first?...its called hmm mindless pop culture brainwashing steriotypical weakminded lack of common sense or forethought jackass(bad kind) peices of shizzat like you..period and i back my sh*t up so dont even bother swearing or fighting word wise with me youre wastingyour time. FULLY. i speak my mind too damn bad for scociety and you







...JASON


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

#1 impresses me as one that would be less headaches but not quite as hot. Although she looks like she would be freak show in bed, maybe even take it in the ass. #2 is very hot but looks like she would be high maintenance. I would definitely try to tag both of them, which would increase both their interest levels, as long as neither finds out. You might even try to find a third girl, which will keep everyone guessing at all times. Make sure you never let on though. As many have learned the hard way: lie to the bitter end. I agree that many girls will betray their friends for a good lay.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

red head


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

the cry of the mindless conformist shithead...friends: sh*t yeah thats cool yeah man f*cking cool...shithead:yeah COOL so cool i agree...lmao


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

cretinHOP said:


> i think your egod damn idiots people turning their lives into a porno tape and too bad deaseases and children with fucked up families exsist because up stupid sh*t like this. what happened to f*cking being with someone first?...its called hmm mindless pop culture brainwashing steriotypical weakminded lack of common sense or forethought jackass(bad kind) peices of shizzat like you..period and i back my sh*t up so dont even bother swearing or fighting word wise with me youre wastingyour time. FULLY. i speak my mind too damn bad for scociety and you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Some one is angry at the world cause he cant get none.


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

cretinHOP said:


> i think your egod damn idiots people turning their lives into a porno tape and too bad deaseases and children with fucked up families exsist because up stupid sh*t like this. what happened to f*cking being with someone first?...its called hmm mindless pop culture brainwashing steriotypical weakminded lack of common sense or forethought jackass(bad kind) peices of shizzat like you..period and i back my sh*t up so dont even bother swearing or fighting word wise with me youre wastingyour time. FULLY. i speak my mind too damn bad for scociety and you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Can someone please translate this for me........


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

BraveHeart007 said:


> cretinHOP said:
> 
> 
> > i think your egod damn idiots people turning their lives into a porno tape and too bad deaseases and children with fucked up families exsist because up stupid sh*t like this. what happened to f*cking being with someone first?...its called hmm mindless pop culture brainwashing steriotypical weakminded lack of common sense or forethought jackass(bad kind) peices of shizzat like you..period and i back my sh*t up so dont even bother swearing or fighting word wise with me youre wastingyour time. FULLY. i speak my mind too damn bad for scociety and you
> ...


 he trying to say that you should hit the brunette first then the redhead then both of them at the same time and tape it! duh!


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

stinkyfish said:


> BraveHeart007 said:
> 
> 
> > cretinHOP said:
> ...


Thanks man I owe you one!

I thought thats what he was saying but i just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

cretinHOP said:


> i think your egod damn idiots people turning their lives into a porno tape and too bad deaseases and children with fucked up families exsist because up stupid sh*t like this. what happened to f*cking being with someone first?...its called hmm mindless pop culture brainwashing steriotypical weakminded lack of common sense or forethought jackass(bad kind) peices of shizzat like you..period and i back my sh*t up so dont even bother swearing or fighting word wise with me youre wastingyour time. FULLY. i speak my mind too damn bad for scociety and you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Envy is one of seven deadly sins


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

oh btw, I like the brunetter better personally; but it really doesn't matter which one you hit first, as long you hit them both eventually..


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

#1 all the way. SHe's so appetising! #2 is too pale, but that ass looks fine!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Go for the 22 year old, 19 is too young.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

two in the pink, one in the stink....

give them the shocker


----------



## tropicalfeesh (Jul 28, 2004)

am i the only chick offended by this?
heh

but, #1 :nod:


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

number 1 looks as she has a body, so id run through num 1.


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

come on if some 1 is asking who they should hit first over a internet message board he probaly cant hit either.


----------



## tropicalfeesh (Jul 28, 2004)




----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

pimpin :nod: id go with #1


----------

